# Mitchell Tanner Music



## mitchelltannermusic (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi!

Check out some of my stuff at https://soundcloud.com/mitchell-tanner , love to hear some thoughts! Want to write for media eventually. Also checkout an advert I had a go at scoring: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjFj2qKILQA .

Cheers!

Mitch


----------



## doctornine (Oct 26, 2013)

Thats some impressive stuff you got going on


----------



## mitchelltannermusic (Nov 5, 2013)

Cheers Man! Your stuff is epic! I need to get more electronic I think :-P


----------

